# 7750 vs. 2836-2 movement



## Freshi (Sep 4, 2008)

I am considering to purchase a Flieger or a Pilot Professional. In either case, I am torn between the Chronograph and the "regular" model. 

The Chronograph has a Valjoux 7750 movement, and the regular models have an ETA 2836-2 movement. I've found out from Fortis that the ETA 2936-2 is not tuned or C.O.S.C. certified - thus I am led to believe it's an average quality movement with decent accuracy, but not more. First of all, is this true? What is the experience folks have had with the regular Flieger or Pilot Professional in terms of accuracy? 

How about the 7750? Is it C.O.S.C. certified? I believe any watch that calls itself "chronograph" must have a certified movement but am not sure. What about its accuracy?

There is a lengthy, and apparently well-informed, article on the 7750 here - but it doesn't answer all of my questions. But I would like to hear from folks that have purchased a Fortis Chronograph or a non-Chronograph model. 


Many thanks!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

chronograph doesn't mean that it carries a certification, only a 'Chronometer/ Chronometre' carries a certifications.
COSC

you really can't compare the two movements but I will say that the 7750 is a
brute of a movement and considered a real workhorse.

if you don't plan on every using the chrono functions, then maybe save a bit of
money and go with a day/date model.
however, if you like hefty then go with the chrono cuz it adds quite a bit of weight.

hope that helps?! ;-)


----------



## Freshi (Sep 4, 2008)

cuckoo4watches said:


> chronograph doesn't mean that it carries a certification, only a 'Chronometer/ Chronometre' carries a certifications.
> COSC
> 
> you really can't compare the two movements but I will say that the 7750 is a brute of a movement and considered a real workhorse.
> ...


Thanks. Very helpful indeed. I don't like too heavy. It's indeed an argument against Chrono. I would even consider the Flieger 34mm for that reason. What do you think of the 2824-2 movement used in the Flieger?


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

In my opinion the 7750 B-42 models are "hefty" because they are quite thick watches. If you go with a non chronograph B-42 they are just right in proportions and nothing to be bothered about.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

ETA 2824 is also a very good mvmt and is used in a lot of watches.
like 'abrizz' said, you could always go with a B-42 day/date... great watch and size.

if you are in the states and are looking for a good deal on a new Fortis, PM me, my
friend is an AD. ;-)


----------



## Freshi (Sep 4, 2008)

cuckoo4watches said:


> ETA 2824 is also a very good mvmt and is used in a lot of watches.
> like 'abrizz' said, you could always go with a B-42 day/date... great watch and size.
> 
> if you are in the states and are looking for a good deal on a new Fortis, PM me, my
> friend is an AD. ;-)


Thanks for the info on the movements. The B-42s strike me as also quite big at 42mm diameter. I will have to go to a shop and try on some models. (I am in NYC, where there are several dealers.)


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

my friend is NY also which is likely perfect for you.
PM me for more info.


----------



## rey2 (Aug 16, 2008)

my fortis flieger 2836 runs 10 seconds slow a day......love the watch


----------

